# tough day



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm separating after 23 years of marriage, we have a legal separation drawn up and today I went to the bank and opened my own accounts and set myself up for my own credit card.....I found the whole process so final......barely made it through without breaking down, but I did it.....
Now all that has to happen is that he move out......that will be a tough day as well........
It's such a slow painful process....I just wished I weren't going through all this but it is what it is......
Boy life really sucks some days.......I'll be glad when I can breathe normal and look for something to smile about......I know that day will come but it seems like such a long wait......
thanks for listening it helps to put it down on paper....
Feeling weak today.........


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

You might feel weak, but you certainly took some tough steps in the right direction. It should eventually get easier.

I know what you mean about getting your thoughts out. Keep posting - there are people out here reading, even if we don't always know what to say.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

that stuff is horrible but necessary and now it is done
be proud that you did this 
and try and breathe through your pain 
sorry you are feeling so rough


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry too... and glad that you posted and felt better for it. Huge leaps were taken today.  Big changes. But you did it, made it through.

You'll find a way to smile again - a lot of ways. Look forward to those days. So sorry again for your pain. Keep us posted.


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

In the beginning that was one of the worst feelings - like a weight on your chest that you cannot get rid of. I hated not being able to breathe normally. It goes away - it will get better. hang in there jessi


----------



## lovinghimforever (Dec 14, 2009)

HUGS Jessi! 

Yes, it IS very painful. What helped me was to not be there when my Husband moved out. It was painful to go home and not see his things there, but at that point I just decided to keep busy and my mind off of things.

I'm not gonna say that the pain goes away and that you won't have bad days because you will, but life does go on. Keep busy and when you wake up in the morning, let the first thought in your head be positive and your whole day will be too. Stay busy and live your life. One thing I have to always tell myself is "I WILL BE OK". You will, trust me.

Message me if I can help.


----------



## Inafog (Jan 21, 2010)

It's been just over 6 months for me. Finally got all the legal paperwork filed. I can tell you it will get better, but don't expect miracles overnight.


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Jessi...

so sorry to read what you are going through... You will have these days where you dont want to crawl out of bed, days where everything seems to remind you of your former life, what you have lost and be left wondering what is ahead for you.. It does get better and assuredly easier with time. Its been over a year for me, about a month since the D was finalized.. I still have my days of reflection you could say but they are few and farther between..Days where I didn't have the strength to do much, much less the will to do anything. Those days are gone and It will get better and easier for you, I know in my heart as you probably do too....... Keep the faith that in the end you will be a much more compassionate woman, a better partner for the next love of your life.... Keep moving forward each day no matter how hard, how much you want to give up... DONT !! my life is much better today than this time last year.. I am buying a townhouse, I have met a wonderful woman... I have more compassion for others..... Your time will come.. 

God bless,
Skin.............


----------



## whattodo17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jessi-My H hasn't move out yet either and I think the thought of actually having him gone and know it is coming is worse than him just up and leaving...kinda like slowly ripping off a bandaid as opposed to just ripping it right off. The initial pain of it happening really sucks, but slowly ripping it off causes the pain to linger. Having to see him around the house and not be the same husband he was two months ago is h(%*!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

It's very painful, but you're doing the right thing. My H and I still have a joint checking account, but we gonna be getting our own accounts here this week.
I didn't think I would be able to function without him, but with every day, it gets a little easier. 
My H and I both got the week off at Christmas-know how I spent it? By helping him move out and helping him clean up his new place. Sounds like fun, huh? A Christmas to be remembered!!!
I very rarely cry anymore.
I'm proud of you. It will get better.


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Good for you Jessi. I need to do the same thing and have been putting it off. I guess it signals the end and I'm having a hard time with that. I am proud of you !


----------

